# IE 8 Object expected error !![MOVED]



## captor (Aug 26, 2009)

Dear Geekgirl,

I am getting an object expected error on my page with IE 8 only on arabic language.

My page works fine with IE6, IE7 and firefox with the below mentioned script 


I get error on line 168 which is changed to red color, states object expected error on line 168 with code 0

Any help on the above issue is appreciated !! Thanks !!


----------



## Geekgirl (Jan 1, 2005)

*Re: IE 8 Object expected error !!*

Welcome to TSF

Have you tried using Compatibility View
How about diabling all add-ons? 

Post back the exact error message


----------



## captor (Aug 26, 2009)

*Re: IE 8 Object expected error !!*

Thanks for looking into the issue !!

have tried compatibility view, no luck...below is the error message details ..with psuedo ip address !!


Webpage error details

User Agent: Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 8.0; Windows NT 5.1; Trident/4.0; InfoPath.1)
Timestamp: Sun, 30 Aug 2009 06:32:33 UTC


Message: Object expected
Line: 168
Char: 3
Code: 0
URI: https://123.45.6.789/v0000b000000/ar/external/New_Transactions/JavaScript/transAmountSelectOR.js


----------



## Geekgirl (Jan 1, 2005)

*Re: IE 8 Object expected error !!*

Have you tried uninstalling then reinstalling IE8?
What pages give this error, all?


----------



## captor (Aug 26, 2009)

*Re: IE 8 Object expected error !!*

this problem is not specific to my desktop or laptop ...all users using IE 8 are facing this issue.

only this specific page gives error not all...I didnt try uninstalling and reinstalling...coz all my users using this application are facing this issue only with arabic locale.

could there be any issue with charset or something?? coz english locale works fine !!


----------



## Geekgirl (Jan 1, 2005)

*Re: IE 8 Object expected error !!*

I am not familiar with this issue. I will alert others to step in who may have some knowledge about your issue.


----------



## Geekgirl (Jan 1, 2005)

elf thinks this would indicate a problem with the way the page is written. Which would fall into a different section here at TSF, Web Design. So this has been moved. Be patient someone will look in on this thread.


----------

